
Speeding up Zsh and Oh-My-Zsh - jonluca
https://blog.jonlu.ca/posts/speeding-up-zsh
======
jonluca
If there's anything I've missed or if anyone has any tips on how to get it
faster I'd love to hear them! I'm also considering switching to Prezto, but
for now ~.4 seconds is good enough.

Anyone have experiences improving their shell?

